# Observation Discharge-99217



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Aug 7, 2012)

Good morning

I have query regarding observation discharge,  Is there any requirement of TIME documentation to code 99217? is it time based?

Abhishek Rane CPC


----------



## smtcoder17 (Aug 8, 2012)

No.  This is a D/C observation code.  Only inpatient D/C code 99239 is time based.  It must be greated than 30 minutes. 99217 cannot be used if the patient was admitted & D/C on the same day.


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Aug 8, 2012)

*99217*

99217 is used when the discharge from observation occurs on a different date of service than the admission date, and it is not a time base code, what ever the time spent by the physician in preparing the patien or the records to discharge all that time is included in 99217 itself.


----------

